# What Movies can I bring into the UAE?



## dipsomatic (May 18, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm moving to Sharjah in a couple of months. I've got a CD folder full of DVDs I was hoping to bring with me. All are official release discs, purchased from retail stores, nothing dodgy... Can someone tell me if I'm going to run into any problems bringing these over? There are a few horror movies in there and some are R rated... I know there are 'decency' laws for films in Sharjah, but I need someone to elaborate.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Have landed at Sharjah airport twice, and never had my luggage screened. They did however open my handbag at Dubai airport once when I brought in about 200 CDs. The officer just went through a few of them for a minute or so and told me I can go. At first I figured I would be in deep trouble for bring so many illegal movies (had downloaded them all off the internet), so I asked him why he went through my stuff. He told me that he was making sure if I had any porn with me. 

In other words as long as you dont have a naked womans picture on the CD you shouldnt have any problems bringing your collection into the country.


----------

